# Red Chrome Car



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I picked up an AW Red Chrome Ford Fairlane stock car and I like the bodystyle and some of the details like the tail lights, grill, headlights and window trim but I do not like the red chrome. Any ideas what I can do and still retain the details? I thought about using Windex or ammonia but that would just strip everything away. I thought about spraying it with a satin finish clear varnish but was not sure what that would do to the red . Has anyone done anything with these cars? I think they look like Christmas ornaments. That was going to be my fall back idea was to hang them from my tree next year.

Old Blue


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

AW made other colors of that car. I have them. fcb


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I do too. I like the pale yellow car, and hoped to do something similar with the red one but I did not want to try and put the grille back in and the tail lights.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The grille is molded into the body. You can remove the bumpers and glass and give it a Windex bath. The details may or may not remain. Odds are the first dip in Windex will remove most of the red, and leave the chrome finish. Dump the old Windex and use new to remove the chrome. 

Warning!! You'll end up with a yucky milk bottle white body with detail painting. If you think the chrome red looks bad, wait til you see it in recycled plastic white with numbers! :lol:


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

That body can be slammed really well too.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I stripped one , painted it black n white like a police car
and slammed it as low as possible with cut wheelwells.
and put it on a aurora tuffones chassis with go fast goodies.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What I don't understand is why the geniuses at AW haven't made a Fire Chief car to match the police car.. They look great in red and white. I made a couple of them...

They'd make a great "Dragnet" car too in black or blue with a spot light on the driver's side A pillar.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I used rubbing alcohol and a q-tip on a green chrome charger and the green came off and left a chrome car, it did not strip the details.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> What I don't understand is why the geniuses at AW haven't made a Fire Chief car to match the police car.. They look great in red and white. I made a couple of them...
> 
> They'd make a great "Dragnet" car too in black or blue with a spot light on the driver's side A pillar.


I did this one a while back


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love it, Ed! I really like the convertible Rick (PRNDL) did a ways back too.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Update: I decided to strip the red and the chrome. I see the milk bottle plastic beneath it, but it seems to be coated in a film of something for the chrome to stick to. I was fine with leaving it, but when I went to paint it I noticed on the hood and trunk it began to flake off. Does anyone know what this base coat is and how to remove it and leave the plastic?

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

windex


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

if windex don't work . then use oven cleaner it removes chrome well .


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

I used to use Liquid Plummer to strip chrome off of the older AFX cars. It stripped the chrome but left the paint intact. This was 25-30 years ago. Not sure if the formula is the same.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Thank you all, it took a little more patience and a little more ammonia in my windex and like magic it all peeled off.

You guys are the best.
Old Blue


----------

